

Show HN: My Shop Heroes – WP Curve for Shopify - programminggeek
http://myshopheroes.com/

======
programminggeek
FYI: we built this using the 7 Day Startup method that was used to build WP
Curve. We blogged about the whole experience each day:
[http://retromocha.com/7-day-startup/](http://retromocha.com/7-day-startup/)

If you are wanting to do a startup and get validation fast, it's probably
worth a read.

